# Cat Not Using Litter Tray!



## S4bs (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi
my 8 month cat/kitten is not using his litter tray. Hs litter tray is behind the basment door above the stairs, he was using it before but recently hes been pooing and peeing downstairs in the basement. Hes been doing it everyday, hes not been using his litter tray, i was downstairs and he came down and hid in the corner and sat down to poo/pee. Why is he doing this? Should i move his litter tray down to the basement? Also hes not neutered, has this got anything to do with it?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes the fact he hasn't been done will be the reason he has all these hormones racing around and they tell him he needs to defend whats his and mark out to show other cats its his and sadly cats marking is either weeing or pooing or scratching some how that sends messages to other cats not to go in that area.
He will also be dieing to get out to mate with a female and probaly show signs of aggression to other cats and humans and be less friendly. once you have had him done he will came down but it will take a few months.


----------



## Millymoo (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi 
I am having similar problems - we have introduced 2 kittens into our home, we already have a adult female cat.

The kittens have been using the litter tray beautifully, which we then moved outside so they would start going outside - we have a toddler so we were keen to get rid of the litter tray as soon as possible.

We sprinkled litter in the area of garden we wanted them to use, which they have been doing, but suddenly they have both starting weeing in the washing basket, on a bean bag and on the sofa cushions. We have a cat flap so they are able to get outside whenever they need.

My adult cat is immaculately clean and has never ever weed in the house.

I am potty training my son at the same time, so my life is a endless round of puddles at the moment! Could anyone offer any advice?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

First of how old are your kittens if there 5 months or over they probaly ready to be done now and that will be the reason for there messing everywhere.

2nd make sure that you clean all areas that have been messed propaly including the areas that your toddler has had accidents in as they will smell it and just go over the top of it.

3rd I wouldn't take there litter tray away as this is were they are used to going to. taking it away will upset and confuse them ive had young children and litter trays in the house and as long as you make sure you tell of your toddler every time he/she goes anywhere near the tray they soon learn not to.
Only take the litter tray away when they stop using it and go outside to do there business.

4th try getting some feilway plug inns and put some rescue remedy in thier water that will help to clam the down to

5th if you leave the door open or have a cat flap neighbouring cats might be getting in a that will upset them as well.

Cats never ever mess away from the litter tray to make us cross they do it as something has gone wrong in there world and messing is the only way they think they can tell us that they are unhappy so have a watch and see if you can pick up on anything that might be making them unhappy.

good luck hope that helps abit


----------



## S4bs (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I finally got him neutered on monday and he has used his litter tray now


----------



## SalemCleoandClonkers (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello there,

I am a new user so hi everyone. I have recently adopted three persian cats(a mother and her son and a male from another litter), two longhaired and one shorthaired. I have a litter each for them and yet the female insists on pooing in the bathroom next to the toilet. As you can imagine it is unsightly each morning waking up to that and distressing as we have just moved into the property (a month ago). We are also trying for a baby so (fingers crossed) by next year we will have a newborn and really can't be having this behavior.

We are using lavender in a diffuser to try to ease any anxiety and we are also using feliway. I also try to use reiki on my cats as and when they allow me so our atmosphere here is far from stressful for them. 

We would love some advise.

Many thanks

Victoria and Paul


----------



## racheyrooney (Nov 8, 2008)

S4bs said:


> Thank you everyone. I finally got him neutered on monday and he has used his litter tray now


Yay!!!:thumbup:


----------



## xlaurapx (Dec 17, 2008)

when i first got casper he did a poo in the litter tray but after that he didn't do it again... he decided to use the dining room floor, i thought it was because of the stress of moving home etc so resorted to putting down news paper then my mum who has bengals suggested i try a different litter to the woodbase that she uses, so i bought some of the clumping litter and as soon as i had changed it he did his business in the litter tray....

maybe thats something to try

hope you sort your problems


----------



## S4bs (Nov 7, 2008)

thank you everyone, i did cat my cat neutered last monday, he started using his litter tray over again but yesturday he did it again on the floor in the basement so im just gonna move the litter tray down (its only a couple of stairs)


----------



## binny1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi m hoping someone can help me coz i am at my wits end!

I have a 4, nearly 5, year old female moggie who pees wherever she wants!

I recently moved in with my boyfriend, well about 2 months ago, but before that lived with my parents. When I got my cat I trained her by the book. I bought the ktty ltter tray then moved it outside after a while and then eventually took it away and all was fine. Then we started to find wee and poo everywhere! Under computers, ontop of the fridge under floor boards! You name it she weed or pooed on it. I scrubbed everywhere wth disnfectant put citrus scents down to try and discourage her but she kept doing it. The annoying thing is she wont meow or ask to go out, I have watched her just stalk over to an area and wee after a nap. Even if she spent all night out she would come inside and do her buisness. Thinking back i put the behavour down to the fact we got a family dog when she was about 2. She had her own space away from the dog though to lessen the anixety.

Like I said I have moved out now. We have a dog but she is a lot calmer than the famly dog and cat and dog seem to get on well. I kept her inside for a few weeks wth the ktty litter tray and all seemed fine. I started to let her out and emptied the tray. Then I find she has been weeing in the dogs bed!! I threw the old bed out and bought a new one. I started to put her out at night. Yet she still wees in the poor dogs bed. Ive put the kitty litter tray back out and she still wees n the dogs bed!!! I put her out all morning and evenings but she stll comes back inside and uses the tray or dogs bed. I dont really want her to rely on the tray as i am not the best at keeping it clean and want her to go outside so i can get rid of the tray.

Any deas from anyone? Im at my wits end and my boyfrend and family are telling me to get rid of her. I love my cat to bits and want to fix the problem


----------

